# Tilly puts everything in her mouth



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am at my wits end with Tilly putting everything in her mouth. If I don't watch her 24/7, she is always into something that might/will harm her. She is now 8 months old and I thought that this would stop (or at least slow down) by now, but it seems to be getting worse.









She loves to rip up paper and magazine. She chews on the corners of books and also on cardboard boxes. Now, I can and do put these items out of her reach, but it's the other things that are really beginning to worry me.

She brings all types of plants (especially dead ones) in from outdoors (we have a doggy door). Now she is bringing in pieces of the sprinkler/watering system. They are plastic adaptors, valves, lines, etc.

We have a very small backyard as we are in a patio home. It was designed especially for the dogs and is mostly flagstone so that they have a large area (large for them) to run and play outside. We do have some small rocks in the yard (after all, we do live in the southwest) and she loves to bring the rocks into the house. And the sprinker system is in pots as I have only container gardens in the yard, so I'm a little puzzled as to how she's getting to these items.

We took all the raffia out of the indoor planters when she began taking raffia throughout the house, and we replaced it with larger rocks which she loved to chew on at first, but doesn't seem too interested in now.

She has broken my drapery tie backs made from beads and loves to chew on the beads. Last week when I was at work, she got into the office (I guess I hadn't closed the door tightly) and managed to jump on an ottoman, then onto a chair and then onto the desk where she, of course, found many treasures (at least for her) to play with. She got into a new box of printer cartridges. I think she went after the box, but once she tore it up, she began chewing on the plastic cartridges.

I worry all the time that she's going to swallow something that will seriously harm her. She has never been crated 24/7 and I hate to think this is the only alternative. She loves to play with Lacie and romp throughout the day. They have tons of toys but she still seems to prefer playing with other types of "treasuers". HELP









I do close the door to the bedrooms, office, etc. whenever we're gone. We have tile throughout the main living are of the house and that's where she and Lacie are during the day.

We chews on the floor rugs and carries the bathmat from the guest bath (the only one she can get to during the day) all of the house. She pulls down my dish towels from the front of the oven and just about anything else she can reach.

Lacie was never into everything the way Tilly is, although Lacie did enjoy bringing live snails into the house when we lived in California by the ocean. Once the snail left the shell, she was always surprised and didn't bother it. I think she just liked the shell and didn't realize that there was a snail inside. She did, however, outgrow this fasination rather quickly. Not at all like Tilly.

I keep telling myself that Tilly is "just a puppy" and that this will end SOON, but now I'm having my doubts.

I really need suggestions from my friends here at SM.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a mouth explorer too! Tallulah likes putting everything in her mouth, she shreds papers, pee pee pads, boxes. Sometimes when the kids are playing their games, she will bite the wires to their controllers. I got a bitter spray from Petco that seems to repel her sometimes. Other than that, we firmly tell her no and put her in her crate for a time out. I think it's something they outgrow (hopefully! Tallulah is one year old!) You do have to let her know it's a no-no and be consistent with your response. (If you sometimes don't stop her when she's shredding the paper and sometimes you tell her no, she'll think it's okay to do. Sort of like a little kid!







)

I notice that she only does it when I or my family is around. She somehow seems to be able to resist ripping up her pee- pad, or everything else in sight, when I'm not there, so it must be an attention thing too!

Good luck with Tilly, I hope this helps a little.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugh, I hear ya sistah.

But let me say what is working for us...when I see Ollie chewing something he's not supposed to I say "NO!" while I spray whatever it is with bitter apple & give him something appropriate to chew right away. So now he associates "NO" with bitter apple and is learning to drop whatever he has started to chew--sometimes, anyway, lol. My point is that he's getting it. BUT....I don't know what to tell you about when you're not there!! All I can say is that 8 months still isn't very old--they say a pup could be up to their antics until 18 months or even older, close to 2 years sometimes. But maybe if you keep at it when you're around and keep spraying & handing her a toy instead that she will learn what is appropriate to chew and what isn't...at least a little maybe?? I think dogs are always inclined to chew whatever it is that they're not supposed to--shoes laying around, etc. But if you caught her with a shoe and sprayed it and said NO she might be less inclined to chew a shoe later when you're not looking?? That's how it works for Ollie so far...until his memory fails him and he decides he'll take another shot at the shoe a few days later, lol. Anyway, I hope it gets better for you. Have you looked into any behavior books or anything like that? It must be hard b/c she is very creative in finding things you'd never imagine she'd get a hold of!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am having this same problem with Mia! She is chewing up ALL my carpets!! It drives me nuts!!!!! Does the bitter apple really work? My boyfriend put some chili powder down where she was chewing and she liked it right up!! She is a crazy girl!!! It didnt seem to phase her at all!!!!!! I am going to get the bitter apple, but just wondering if it works for your dogs?


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, it instantly repels Tallulah anyway! You may have to keep spraying it and saying no so she gets the idea that you definitely don't want chewing to take place! They are stubborn little fluffs though!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I am having this same problem with Mia! She is chewing up ALL my carpets!! It drives me nuts!!!!! Does the bitter apple really work? My boyfriend put some chili powder down where she was chewing and she liked it right up!! She is a crazy girl!!! It didnt seem to phase her at all!!!!!! I am going to get the bitter apple, but just wondering if it works for your dogs?[/B]


Bitter apple is a God-send. I would be







without it. If Ollie is chewing the carpet--just one, tiny squirt and the is OUT OF THERE. A few days later once the smell wears off he MAY try again--but what I've found is that someimes he won't EVER go back to that spot again. I spray it on EVERYTHING. Well, I actually don't have to as much any more because there are less and less things that he's chewing on...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly is just the opposite from Tallulah. She is only really bad when no one is home. When we're here, we seem to manage to keep her entertained.

If I'm home and she does something, I, of course, tell her NO and she understands and stops, but it's the times I'm gone -- maybe only for 15 minutes to the neighbors that she's a little monster.

Yes, I've used Bitter Apple to keep her from chewing on the carpets and such, but I don't think I can anticipate what she'll be into next and spray it in advance. I had no idea she could get to the sprinkler/drip system in the pots.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I think that Tilly is doing her destructive things because of boredom and attention too. She probably is expressing her displeasure about you being gone! (Which is hard because we do have to leave from time to time!) Maybe if you put a bunch of acceptable chew toys in a place where she can get them and encourage her with them when you are there that may help. 

Maltese are very smart dogs and know how to push buttons. They are kind of like mischevious (and of course loveable) children. 

The outside destruction is very distressing I'm sure because you probably worried that she'll ingest plastic or something. Maybe you can try to get her really tired before you know you have to go, so she'll just want to take a nap when you're gone. You could try to give her a special blankie and encourage her to go in her crate for "night night" time. Tallulah has her blankie and babies in her crate and she usually just sleep or rests when we're gone. Tallulah knows "night night" and bye bye. I'm sure your little ones knows (and hates!) bye bye.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is the first Maltese I've had like this. You need to either completely puppy proof the area she is in or crate her when you cannot watch her. DO NOT let her outside alone. Go out and supervise her or take her out on a leash. Letting this behavior continue is a recipe for disaster (surgery, toxic ingestion, etc.). You need to confine your dog for her safety.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

It does sound like something needs to change--could you try an expen instead of a crate? You could have her in there and Lacie confined to the same area the pen is in. Or, perhaps a bathroom with everything picked up off of the floor (bathmats, trashcan, ect). I'd only put them both in the bathroom (or any small space) if you think Tilly would not aggrevate Lacie to death, since Lacie has nowhere to escape from little puppy antics. I also agree that she should not be outside unsupervised. Let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree X-pen.

I bought MoppyII When I was Working Years AGo..

It was a nighmare. He tore up kinds of stuff.. He even ate a pair a NEW Shoes..

I KNOW it was Boredom and no one to supervise.

I had to make a makeshift x-pen in the Kitchen.. All the Toy's, bed, pads, food, water. TV left ON! don't know if that helped, but hay.. couldn't hurt.

He and I finally came to an adjustment and it all got better.

With Cotton, I am home. she has learned No.. .and I limit her freedom. She is on the Sofa, unless I let her down. I do let her "plaY" around the house, just not ALL Day. I do have other things to do.
This last couple weeks I've notice she has calmed down, and has learned No. Now, on Sunny day's.. (our weather has been so up/down lately) She rings the bell.. she doesn't need to pee, she just wants to lay in the sun.. Which is fine. LOL

When she gets into something she can't have.. I tell her "No, can't have it" and subsitute something esle for it. I think her facial expressions are soo cute....When I say.. No, can't have it..


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

i used bitter apple and tobasco (sp?) bitter apple wears off - so my friend told me to use tobasco. but louis isn't a big chewer. 

maybe some of those toys that you put treats in as they play with it. or the kong. i think i might have to agree that you might need to confine them while you are gone so that tillie doesn't hurt herself.

or for louis - he likes to "untie" things - so laces are his favorite thing to "chew" on but he doesn't destroy anything - he just unties your laces which is annoying.

Good luck with her.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*My Ralphie is a sweetheart and chews nothing, but.......Pacino is my rebel!! He does not go after shoes and things like that but he does have a paper fetish. He will go after toilet paper, paper towels, magazines, newspapers, he grabs the mail, plastic bags, books, boxes, etc.*

*Bitter apple is a Godsend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Pacino will be 2 years old in May and now all I have to do is pick up the bitter apple bottle and he runs for the hills. He HATES the stuff!







*

*I still crate Pacino because although he has calmed down a lot I still can not trust him and until he earns the right to be free when we aren't home, he will stay where he is safe from himself!*

*I personally think that your little one has a bit too much freedom, she needs to earn that freedom and she hasn't yet.*

*Yes, they are very smart little ones and full of mischief....good luck!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL she sounds like a handfull









this is common puppy behavior, but if you do not stop it she will get used to doing these things and will keep on doing it when she is an adult
it seems like she just gets very bored when you are not home and her sister is probably into sleeping until you get back like most adult dogs.

i think you should crate her when you leave the house, x-pen or just in a room with no 'forbidden treasures'
leave her with plenty of toys, and get really cool ones (talking toys, chewing ones, all kinds) so she gets used to playing with the toys when she is bored.
i bet in 4 months you will be able to keep her roaming around the house again.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL! I just posted a topic about the same problem! silly me i didnt even look before i posted. i'll just read your threads!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly is going back into the bathroom -- the big one, when I'm not home. This is where she was kept when she was a younger puppy. So out comes the baby gate and potty pads.

I just hope that she doesn't backtrack on her potty training. She's now using the doggy door 100% of the time and does all of her potties outdoors.









My husband is out of town -- visiting his kids and grandkids in Phoenix, so he doesn't know yet that Tilly has pulled up 1/2 of his sprinkler/drip system. Well maybe not 1/2 but some anyway.









He's retired and home with the dogs a lot of the time, so she won't have to be confined as much once he's back home.

I'll keep you posted on how this goes. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

